# Lamp lense issue



## janiug (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 4 year old Sanyo plz-v5; on my 3rd lamp (getting about 3k hrs. per). I've noticed that the lense in front of the lamp (part of the lamp assembly) has a thin film/dirt trail in a couple of places on it. Does anyone know how to clean the lense without making the problem worse or destroying it? The lense is easily removed; held on by a metal clip. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The only thing that I can think of is to clean it like you would a camera lens. Be careful not to scratch it and I'd wear nitrile gloves while handling it.


----------

